# openssh-portable port super old ?



## tbyte (Mar 13, 2011)

I can see that the latest version of OpenSSH is openssh-5.8p1 and the port version is openssh-5.2p1. And for what I can gather from the OpenSSH site the older versions have security risks and I already have 2 machines hacked (not sure how though  ) with changed sshd/ssh for logging.

I wonder are the the newer versions unportable or is the port just lagging ?


----------



## Kitche (Mar 17, 2011)

*No maintainer*

The openssh-portable port has no maintainer so if you want the newer verison I would recommend try to update the port and see I would start work on it but I have been a bit busy lately


----------



## SirDice (Mar 17, 2011)

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=ports/150493
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=ports/154730

Seems there's nobody picking them up


----------

